# Breed specific toys?



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

As you can probably tell from my user name, I have a dobe as well. They are toy destroyers and everything in my house is hard and indestructable. We have toys that other dobe people have told us is great for the breed, and they have been right.

So, I thought I'd turn to you to find out what you think is a vizsla essential toy! We came across a great opportunity from a great breeder and will be bringing home a puppy someday soon! I want to be prepared!! We have tons of beds, a crate, bowls and dishes. Just need toys for him and a size appropriate leash and collar (and a coat..it's cold and there's LOTS of snow here!)


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

What do you have for your doberman? 
So far the best would be his kong., it's lasted the longest.
I just bought him 2 toys the other day, somewhat plush. One lasted 25 minutes, the other lasted 24 hours.
The harder the better. Mind you he does make a mess with a hard nylabone.


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Let's see:
What I can think of off the top of my head:
Kong
raw bones
busy buddy tug-a-jog
bob-a-lot
planet dog balls
whacky ball
marrow bones (raw emptied out)
bone from whitedogbonecompany
Funny bone made by busy buddy
Rope toys
Orca
2 hard nylabones

That's all I can think of now. She has so many toys that we rotate them so she gets excited we bring a new toy out without spending more money! lol

ETA: she destroys ANYTHING that is possibly destructible. So, all things listed above (except rope toy) I would consider completely dog safe.


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

The best chew toy we have had thus far is called the Nylabone Ring for strong chewers! It is great for her. She went through Nyla bones like crazy. She can't get a good grip on an end of the ring and it is still her go to after 6 weeks (for her that is an eternity!!).


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

huh.

My understanding was that V's had softer mouths because they were bird dogs, and thus not such strong chewers.

Nina destroys a stuffie in 2 minutes, and most toys...but NEVER been able to get "through" a nylabone. We do get teh extra tough ones though.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

when I get home I will take a picture of what the end of his HARD nylabone looks like after chewing on it for about an hour. ;D


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought Catan one of those big black tires and it lasted about ten minutes. The nylabone has done well but doesn't look much like its former self.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

I broke down and bought another kong this weekend, going for the black extra tough one. I may have made the mistake of stuffing a treat in it (but isn't that what they're good for?) as she quickly starting using her front teeth to tear at the edges of the opening to make it bigger. She did the same before with others and ended up chewing it up after getting the treat. Her nylabones have lasted quite awhile, but don't seem to be that much fun.


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

Wally loves the big stuffed creatures from the company mydogtoy.com They come in different sizes and "tuffness". They have lasted a few months, which is a smal miracle!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW  Scooby must be the exception to the rule, he's never chewed anything he shouldn't and he's still got rubber squeaky toys from christmas !!!!!!!!!


----------

